# Personal Portfolio Site



## tex (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Gang, just stumbled onto this site and thought I would post my site for all to view.  I am in the process of redeveloping it but here is my current site.

http://www.prod21.com

-tex


----------



## prosportimages (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi - I love your pictures. Very atmospheric. Good site too.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 25, 2005)

nice pictures! i normaly don't like flash for picture's website but in your case I think it's alright! good job


----------



## tex (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks, I agree flash can be tough on photo sites but thought it was different enough...  I load each photo externally so that it speeds up the initial load times.

-tex


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 25, 2005)

tex said:
			
		

> Thanks, I agree flash can be tough on photo sites but thought it was different enough...  I load each photo externally so that it speeds up the initial load times.
> 
> -tex



yeah I saw that, it probably took you a lot of time to do all these external .swf files.


----------



## tex (Jun 25, 2005)

Actually I load the images into a swf loader from an xml file so it isn't too bad...


-tex


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 26, 2005)

tex said:
			
		

> Actually I load the images into a swf loader from an xml file so it isn't too bad...
> 
> 
> -tex



nice nice! where di you get the script? or did you write it yourself?


----------



## tex (Jun 27, 2005)

tranceplant said:
			
		

> nice nice! where di you get the script? or did you write it yourself?


 
It was a script I wrote at work for another project and just modified it to work with this...  Not too bad, too longer to figure out what I wanted to do, than actually build the thing...

-tex


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 27, 2005)

tex said:
			
		

> It was a script I wrote at work for another project and just modified it to work with this...  Not too bad, too longer to figure out what I wanted to do, than actually build the thing...
> 
> -tex




nice,   :thumbup:


----------

